# SA Express News reports Spurs interested in JR Smith



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Could Pop instill enough discipline into this guy to get him to play good D, improve his shot selection and not make dumb mental errors? I don't think so. I wish the Spurs had just re-signed Stephen Jackson in 2003!

Tony Parker is the only pick in the last 6 years that has helped them at all, even though 4 others are decent contributors for other teams: Scola, Udrih, Barbosa and Sammons.

The SA paper also reports that the Spurs might take a prospect this year for more than training camp fodder! As little use as they have gotten out of their draft picks, I would love to see them package up 3 of their picks this year and future #1 picks as necessary to pull off a really good trade or two for some good immediate help. At least they'd get some good out of their picks that way. It seems like the only way the Spurs will ever get any good out of the draft again.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i was just going to stay Pop and Smith would be like oil and water. He had serious issues with Byron Scott and George Karl. Scott isn't a bad coach- maybe he could instill something in the kid and get him to play d. but trust me as a denver fan- our d was horrible. and smith was the worst.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yes! This is exactly who I wanted the Spurs to pick up! This the risk, Pop! TAKE IT!




BTW, you should always provide a link to the article, sasaint. Like this:

Link

Even though it never once says the Spurs are interested in him, but that's the only article I could find about him...


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen, you should read nbanoitall's comments about this guy.

You're right, it wasn't accurate for me to state that the article says the Spurs are interested in this guy. It was just a guy getting paid to pop off. His ideas aren't any more authoritative or interesting or better than those expressed by most of the people on this forum! I didn't mean to mislead.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I'd much rather see them trade picks or picks/players for a good player who WON'T be a risk. If they'd just start trading picks, maybe they'd get some good out of them. They don't need to take big risks; they need to replace the geezers on their roster that they signed for outside fire-power with some younger, more athletic sharpshooters. That means they desperately need to replace Horry and Finley. They need to replace Bowen in the starting rotation and reduce his role to special defensive assignments.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You got my hopes up, sasaint.... 

Still, even though there's still no confirmation in the Spurs' interest in him, rumors are getting stronger.


----------

